
Rapid and widespread white matter plasticity during intensive reading - foolrush
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-04627-5
======
foolrush
> Additionally, we identify tracts whose properties predict reading skill but
> remain fixed throughout the intervention, suggesting that some anatomical
> properties stably predict the ease with which a child learns to read, while
> others dynamically reflect the effects of experience.

